# LG Icemaker Won't Make Ice Without Resetting First



## rdgallo (Apr 3, 2016)

I am looking for some help with the ice making function on my 2008 LG French Door Refrigerator model number LFX25971SB. First of all, I know this is not a water supply problem or a frozen supply line issue. I think it might be a control board issue and want to know if anyone can help me pin point what is going on. 
Here is the story:
Approximately 1 year ago I replaced the original ice maker because the original had lost the cube tray coating and the coating was dropping into the ice bucket. The new ice maker functioned perfectly for about 9 months and then stopped making ice. I could get it to make ice again by resetting the ice maker. It would make ice again for a short time (maybe a day or two) and then stop again. I would reset it and it would make ice again for a short time. I finally got fed up and purchased another ice maker and installed it. It worked flawlessly for about 4 weeks and I am back into the resetting mode again to get ice, but this time It only makes a tray or two and quits. Can anyone tell me what might be going on? 
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## jeffmattero76 (Apr 4, 2016)

You might want to try going to www.repairclinic.com and put in your model # and then looking at the troubleshooting information there. They have many videos on how to diagnose and how to repair all types and makes of appliances.

One thought (and I am not an appliance repairman but have rental properties so i do fix some issues) what is the temperature inside your freezer? You might want to try making the freezer colder and see if that cures the problem. I would turn it to the coldest setting, reset the ice maker and then let it go for 24 hours to see what happens.


----------



## rdgallo (Apr 12, 2016)

Thanks for all the responses.  I got rid of the refrigerator and bought a different new one.  Thanks anyway.  One word of advice though....don't buy an LG refrigerator.  They are not made very well.


----------



## havasu (Apr 12, 2016)

I've also heard this quite a bit.  LG hasn't been around very long. I believe I would have called their reps to see what they could do for you before tossing it.


----------



## rdgallo (Apr 12, 2016)

Have you ever tried talking to their reps?  You can't understand them and none of them know anything.


----------



## slownsteady (Apr 12, 2016)

Well, a second fridge in the basement or garage is always handy, and it doesn't really need to make ice. But we live in a disposable world, I suppose.

...and there are plenty of needy folks who probably wouldn't mind the broken ice maker. Next time take it to *Restore*


----------



## rdgallo (Apr 12, 2016)

I sold it for $325.  I already have one in the garage and the basement.  The lady I sold it to was happy to get it even though the ice maker didn't work.


----------



## slownsteady (Apr 12, 2016)

rdgallo said:


> I sold it for $325.  I already have one in the garage and the basement.  The lady I sold it to was happy to get it even though the ice maker didn't work.


Yeah, that works. Glad to see it didn't get tossed.:


----------



## frodo (Apr 17, 2016)

What company makes LG appliances?




LG Electronics Inc. (Korean: LG&#51204;&#51088;, KRX: 066570, LSE: LGLD) is a South Korean multinational electronics company headquartered in Yeouido-dong, Seoul, and a member of the LG Group, employing 82,000 people working in more than 100 locations around the world.


----------

